# Ripcord Rest



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

I purchased two. One for a lefty bow and one for right. I put the lefty on pretty quickly. When putting the right one on the containment arm would interfere with the cable guide arm regardless of the adjustment hole used. I took it off and went ahead to sight in thinking Ripcord must have another containment arm for those bows that have the same problem as mine and I have read where at least 3 different manufactures bows had this problem with the Cord.

Although marked ok, horizontal adjustments are hit and miss as the set screw with no tensioner allows it to move a lot. The mole hair was put on crooked and the cord was already frayed after the first shot or two. Poor quality control I assume.

I contacted Ripcord customer service and they told me, "If it doesn’t fit you’ll just have to take it off, (containment arm) it shouldn’t come out of the launcher anyway with the cable gard there". Not only is it misspelled, it (cable rod) is nowhere able to hold an arrow in the rest.. Who are these folks? Do they know bows at all? This is laughable. Take it off to make it work? I bought it as a whole piece not something I should have to modify to make work.

So, I inform them of their error and they say, "The “V” is deep enough on the launcher and the front of the arrow will hit the sight and not come out". Now how stooooopid an answer is this? I am supposed to use my sights to keep their rest from dropping my arrow out? I then ask them about the rattling this will cause using my sights to hold the arrow in place while trying to hunt. Well, you guessed it no response.

This is what I would expect from a company that so little intelligence and such stoooopid answers. They must not be shooters or hunters or archers for that matter. 

I would highly suggest your money would be better spent elsewhere on a supplier who has customer service, knows bows, and doesn't just take your money and run.

I think I am going head on over the Vital Gear house and get a real rest.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Sry about your problem. Ive had the qad,wb,revolution,omega elite,and a few others and like the code red the best. Sounds like you have the original.


----------



## Tommy83 (Aug 7, 2010)

Some bows have a cable guide that just won't work with the Ripcord containment arm. I couldn't use it on my PSE Axe series bows. I still used it and when hunting I just nocked an arrow and set the rest in the "up" position. No issues, as you'd have to tip the bow greater than 90 degrees of vertical to have the arrow fall out. I have found it to be very dependable. Also found customer service very generous. Bought a used one that had some issues with improper use from previous owner and they shipped out replacement parts free to make the rest like new.


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

Anynamewilldo said:


> Sry about your problem. Ive had the qad,wb,revolution,omega elite,and a few others and like the code red the best. Sounds like you have the original.


It's a Code Red. It looks to me like quality control is gone. The red mole skin was on crooked on both rests I bought also.


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

Tommy83 said:


> Some bows have a cable guide that just won't work with the Ripcord containment arm. I couldn't use it on my PSE Axe series bows. I still used it and when hunting I just nocked an arrow and set the rest in the "up" position. No issues, as you'd have to tip the bow greater than 90 degrees of vertical to have the arrow fall out. I have found it to be very dependable. Also found customer service very generous. Bought a used one that had some issues with improper use from previous owner and they shipped out replacement parts free to make the rest like new.


Ah, another PSE it don't work on. I know it can be used but I bought a rest with a containment arm not one I have to toss parts from to make work. I will build my own, coat it in rubber and all will be well. I just can't believe the attitude of, "take the arm off". Not its intended design.

I'm glad they helped you out. Maybe personnel has changed since then or something.


----------



## Tommy83 (Aug 7, 2010)

Totally understand your point. Too bad to hear about the QC issues. I would bet that they would send u a new launcher arm for free if you emailed them about the crooked moleskin. If you want to sell your code red pm me with what you would like for it and maybe we can work out a deal.  regardless, best wishes in your hunt for the right rest.


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Tommy, I will keep it for a while and just make my own containment arm since they don't seem to want to. I will eventually switch over the Vital Gear Magnitude. Sweet magnetic rest with a containment arm that fits....:set1_applaud:


----------



## Tommy83 (Aug 7, 2010)

Just went and looked at the Vital Gear - great looking rest! Lots of cool ideas in that thing...


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry you had problems with yours. I switched from a Whisker Biscuit to a RipCord Code Red and had no problems at all. It really helped shrink my groups. I won't ever go back.


----------



## Zero-Below (Aug 11, 2011)

I went from a Trophey Taker Pronghorn to a Code Red RipCord. The RipCord gets my vote.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Purplewq; It must be some real bad luck or communications problems here. I have the luxury of having two or three new bows every year as I use them in my business. I've tried several rest and find this one suits me great. I have it set up on a custom bow made by signiture archery as well as 2 pse xforce. I shot the Qad and it look similar but I love my ripcord reds.


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

Could be the luck deal. I was just REALLY disappointed in their response to just remove the containment arm. That's like saying, "you have four tires on your car and only one is flat".


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

purplewg said:


> Thanks Tommy, I will keep it for a while and just make my own containment arm since they don't seem to want to. I will eventually switch over the Vital Gear Magnitude. Sweet magnetic rest with a containment arm that fits....:set1_applaud:


purplewg: Are you sure you dialed the right number. I have 2 pse xforces, a signiture custom bow, and a hickory creek 23magnum all with the rip cord red. First thing I did is remove the containment arm as I'm normally holding the bow straight up. You have to turn the bow past 90 degree before the arrow will start to fall out without it. The containment arm just makes it harder to knoc the arrow. To me the containment arm is usless as boobs on a nun. Customer service has been great for me. I somehow cut the cord on one. DUH IDK but they were able to talk me through how to fix it. I love my RED.


----------

